# 1" y



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I found this in a house from the 20's. The house was built as fire proof, concrete floors and concrete joist. One panel fed some rigid pipe going thru the deck.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What was that used for?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always called that fitting a "capped ell". The only time I really ever use one is to go around a hard outside corner, like on the exterior of a building. They're still sort of a pain, because you need to crank a little offset in the pipes when you use them like that.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I've always called that fitting a "capped ell". The only time I really ever use one is to go around a hard outside corner, like on the exterior of a building. They're still sort of a pain, because you need to crank a little offset in the pipes when you use them like that.


 Is that fitting used for electrical work? I just never seen one.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've always called that fitting a "capped ell".


Ive always known that type of fitting as a Telephone ell.

Anybody ever heard the same and any reason behind it???


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Is that fitting used for electrical work? I just never seen one.


T&B makes them, I think they refer to them as a 90 deg. ell, its pretty much a compact LB.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electro916 said:


> Anybody ever heard the same and any reason behind it???


 I sure haven't.:no:


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Is that fitting used for electrical work? I just never seen one.


Yeah, we call'em pullin' ells or Jake 90's around here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Ive always known that type of fitting as a Telephone ell.
> 
> Anybody ever heard the same and any reason behind it???


Yeah, I've heard those capped ells called telephone ells also. My best guess was that they were favored with the phone companies during a period of time to bring underground phone service into a building rather than using an LB or service ell.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

the reason they were called " telephone " ells, were because they were used in telephone booths. at least thats what the old geezers told me in the '70's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

lectric_hand6855 said:


> Yeah, we call'em pullin' ells or Jake 90's around here.


 Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Me too. "Pull ell" is all I have ever known them as, at least the modern kind. 
I have come across the screw cap ones a few times. Funny, I have seen them more on ancient 30A-120v services then anything.

I always keep a couple on the truck.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice clean up job BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

cool wye used em at murphy oil , explosion proof fittings -neet


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i use things like this on EMT all the time i call them elbows


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

As old as that may be, they are a very common item. As an earlier post stated we call them pulling L's. We don't use them on a day to day basis, but relatively frequently. Pretty cool to find something that old in that good of shape.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I use capped ells a lot with explosion-proof stuff. Of course, they're listed for the application, but very handy. 

Rob


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Always called them JAKE fittings and I don't know "Y".


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Funny how different locations call things differently. 

To me, a 'Jake' is a screw-in type straight flex fitting.

Rob


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I've heard those capped ells called telephone ells also. My best guess was that they were favored with the phone companies during a period of time to bring underground phone service into a building rather than using an LB or service ell.


Its a capped Ell.
A telephone Ell looks more like an LB without a cover. We used to see them in 1930s vintage houses used as a tight turn from the meter can into the house.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've always called that fitting a "capped ell". The only time I really ever use one is to go around a hard outside corner, like on the exterior of a building. They're still sort of a pain, because you need to crank a little offset in the pipes when you use them like that.


No offset needed when using backstraps or backups (whatever people call them in their area) with yer one-holes. 

They're Jakes around here, too


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always called them "LBY"s which is a Crouse Hinds designation, but have heard them called "pulling ells" as well.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I've always called them "LBY"s which is a Crouse Hinds designation, but have heard them called "pulling ells" as well.


Same here, LBY. We use them all the time in the oil and gas to get around tight areas of process pipe and such when going to transmitters or whatever. Never seen a killark one tho, cool


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I always knew this fitting as a pull elbow,and they are still in use!


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

crouse hinds LBY25 use them every day


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I came across one of those screw ells in the 80's as our boss had us remove three # 8 leadcoats and pull three #4 xlpe in it's place. What a #@*?!%& bitch.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

regieleeroth said:


> No offset needed when using backstraps or backups (whatever people call them in their area) with yer one-holes.
> 
> They're Jakes around here, too


 
I have never heard of one of those, do you have a pic? I've always bent a little offset when using LBY's. I've only ever used them for explosion proof stuff. Usually just use an LB or ELL with rigid if it isn't in a classified area.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like a capped "L". Used them in Class 1 Div 1 areas


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

I was stoped at a red light turning left today when I looked out the window I saw one of them on the divider and laughed. Thought I should share that.


----------



## Jirt (Mar 31, 2010)

I call them LBY's. It's just a 90 deg pull box for rigid.


----------



## cfsparky578 (Mar 28, 2010)

we used them a lot in the refinery I worked at in Lima Ohio. we also call them Jakes whether explosion proof, or on Emt with screw type cover.


----------

